# Julidochromis regani Breeding



## Ambadasdor Cox (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi, about a half a year ago I aquired a used 30 gallon tank annd having read a lot about cichlids I though I would try my hand at breeding some. So I set up my tank with some crushed coral substrate and some large rock caves. I cycled the tank and bought six small _Julidochromis regani_ The all have been growing up nicely and the largest (at three inches) and most colorful one has claimed the big cave for his own. I also think he might have paired up with the second largest one  , they hang out a lot and the smaller one is the only fish the big one will let near his cave however I have not seen any fry. Whati am wondering is does this sound like a pair and is there anything else you would recomend doing. Thanks


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Sounds like a great start. Julies are great parents and their fry are small and hug the rocks a lot. So, just continue to be patient and watch closely. Keep up with frequent water changes and a good diet supplemented with some fresh or frozen mysis or brine shrimp.


----------



## renegade545 (Jul 4, 2008)

Providing the best possible tank and water conditions along with a quality diet, and most importantly patience will provide you with the best chances at getting a spawn from these fish.

I would like to point out that it is likely that the larger fish is actually the female and the smaller is the male. This is generally the case of pairs with julidochromis species.


----------



## Ambadasdor Cox (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow! That was fast thanks guys.
Stuff I forgot to say last time; I do 5 gallon water changes every week (is this enough?) and I think I accidentaly broke up the pair when I did my water change  I moved the cave a bit to get at the gravel next to it and when I watched the tank later I noticed that the small malewas not going near the cave and the female was chasing him of I also noticed that some of the substrate was in the cave (did they do this?) How can I get them back together?


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I don't know anything about these fish but most people with malawi cichlids do 50% water changes every week. I'm thinking Julies probably aren't kept as overcrowded as malawis and aren't as big so maybe 50% isn't necessary. What are your nitrate readings right before a weekly water change? That's the best way to decide how much to change.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

5 gallons isn't quite enough: I'd do 10, even 15 wouldn't hurt on occasion.

If you didn't see fry, don't worry about breaking pair bonds. Let them bicker and sort it out. I've moved julie pairs from tank to tank, with many 50-80% water changes. Lately though, my best transcriptus pair broke up while I was gone for the weekend. I salvaged the male who'd been beaten to a pulp, and strangely there was yet another batch of newly hatched wrigglers. So, the pair was mating on Thursday, and had divorced by Saturday with absolutely no disturbance from me. The take home message is that disputes happen. :thumb:


----------



## Ambadasdor Cox (Jul 20, 2008)

I've been doing 5 gallons for two reasons; it's what I have been doing on all of my tanks and i read that doing much more than that can disrupt the ph and hardness of the tank, but thanks for the advice. I will try to do ten or fifteen from now on. :fish:


----------



## blkg35 (Jun 2, 2008)

As long as you have a good filtration system then 5 gal per week water change is ok, IMO. Don't worry about moving the rocks and splitting up the pair, generally they pair for life. They will eventually make up and start producing ****. Just a warning though, once **** are produce the pair are very aggressive, they will chase down any fish that comes close to their territory.


----------



## Ambadasdor Cox (Jul 20, 2008)

Cool i'll sit bakc and see if the pair reforms opcorn: and thanks about the advice on the water changes.
:fish:


----------



## gherlevi (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm also keeping regani's... and I think some things apply to them as well as neolamprologous pulcher.

I'd avoid rearranging the rocks on a regular basis. If you can keep the rock setup consistent, that will help avoid breaking up the pair bond.

If you're worried about cleaning without moving the rocks, you can take a powerhead and move that around the rocks by hand. That helps blast out gunk between rocks!

Just a thought... a couple books I read suggested avoiding the rock rearrangement.


----------



## Ambadasdor Cox (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks, but after reading some books and articles as well as looking at various online profiles i am not sure if they are really regani's :-? I am having a lot of troub;le taking pictures of them but i've posted that question on the photography page and once i am able i will post pictures, any help identifying them would be welcome
thanks
:fish:


----------



## Ambadasdor Cox (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks, but after reading some books and articles as well as looking at various online profiles i am not sure if they are really regani's :-? I am having a lot of troub;le taking pictures of them but i've posted that question on the photography page and once i am able i will post pictures, any help identifying them would be welcome
thanks
:fish:


----------



## Ambadasdor Cox (Jul 20, 2008)

sorry about the double post computer glitched
:fish:


----------



## Ambadasdor Cox (Jul 20, 2008)

here they are are they _Julidochromis regani_? :-? 
































sorry about the algae  
:fish:


----------



## Ambadasdor Cox (Jul 20, 2008)

I posted the pictures in unidentified cichlids and someone immediatly said that they looked like Julidochromis marlieri not J.regani and i looked at some profiles and fond that J.marlieri looks exactly like my fish so i am starting the new tpic of Julidochromis marlieri breeding so go there if you have any more suggestions. :thumb: 
:fish:


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

they are J.marlieri's.


----------



## nchoe123 (Nov 11, 2007)

would real sand be better for them than this gravel?


----------

